# Entourage Season 8 Thread (Summer 2011)



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, here we are at the end. The eighth and final season of Entourage. Eight episodes (it's a short season). Here are the episode titles and air dates; I'll spoilerize the ones that haven't aired yet.

1) Home Sweet Home [July 24 2011]
2) Out With A Bang [July 31] 
3) One Last Shot [August 7] 
4) Whiz Kid [August 14] 
5) Motherf*cker [August 21] 
6) The Big Bang [August 28] 
7) Second To Last [September 4]
8) The End [Sept 11]


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Good to have the guys back for one last fling, even if it has become pretty absurd. 

The house burning down was pretty stupid. The amount of time between Turtle tossing his joint and someone smelling smoke was not that long. They should have been able to put it out or at least contain it to that section of the house. 

And how lame that they've got this party filled with hotties yet all they can worry about is Vince and his stupid movie idea. Vince should have had a couple of those chicks in his bedroom and the rest of them could have relaxed.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I didn't even realize the show was back. I just happened to turn on the TV and it was on HBO and the show was on. I didn't recognize the episode and saw the 2011 year. I knew it was coming back, but thought it was next month for some reason. 

I recorded the episode, but haven't watched it yet. Always loved the show. Too bad it is the last season.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...has this show gone downhill so much that it's being given a season thread?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> The house burning down was pretty stupid. The amount of time between Turtle tossing his joint and someone smelling smoke was not that long. They should have been able to put it out or at least contain it to that section of the house.


Where do you think Turtle hid all the booze!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I thought Arie crying like that was way out of character and misplaced.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Only T and A was the girl at the rehab center flashing them as they drove off. Lets get things back to normal, nekked girls, booze and good times. Since the season has already been filmed and production is over there wont be any changes that we can ask for.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

SNJpage1 said:


> Only T and A was the girl at the rehab center flashing them as they drove off.


If you look really closely, she had a bra on.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Just saw a spoiler in the previews for the next episode about who Mrs. Ari is dating... so if you're reading this in an email notification where the spoiler tag doesn't work --stop reading now.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Spoiler



Ari's wife is dating Bobby Flay. And he's cooking for her.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pmyers said:


> wow...has this show gone downhill so much that it's being given a season thread?


I did a little research before I created this. Last season had four threads for thirteen episodes. At one point, a ST was created; it had 133 replies. The four ETs had 16/7/8/46 replies. Nine episodes had none.

Interesting factoid: The season thread was created BEFORE the ET that had 46 replies. That was a hot episode, "Bottoms Up"--Sasha Grey, Mrs. Ari, and Sloane & E debating the back door. So it is possible to have a ST and an ET co-exist.

But to answer your question, I think an ST is the way to go. But if there is a particularly moving episode, if Mrs. A decides to go commando on us, I'll be the first to start an ET.:up:


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I don't think I've ever watched a show that was more obviously hanging on 1 1/2 seasons after plug should have been pulled. It's obvious they ran out of ideas in 2009. They also don't even care enough now to have it make any sense.

E dumped Sloan because Dad wanted a pre-nup?

Mrs. Ari dumped him because he's obsessed with work?

Hey! How about if Ari's brother, who used to work at the White House and was a former congressman, gets elected mayor of _Cleveland_?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

We don't actually know for sure what happened to E and Sloan: in addition to the prenup there was also the little issue of Eric grabbing her father's company via, apparently, hostile takeover. And there could be more: we haven't heard anything about it from Sloan's point of view and E and the guys have a notoriously biased take on things.

As for Ari and Mrs. A, that wasn't (just) about being obsessed with work. Remember all the stuff that happened last season, with Ari firing the agent to keep Mrs. A happy, then she (the agent) threatened to ruin him with information on how he harassed his employees, but decided not to, then something leaked out, and Ari freaked out at the restaurant and lost the NFL franchise, etc. etc.?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> I don't think I've ever watched a show that was more obviously hanging on 1 1/2 seasons after plug should have been pulled. It's obvious they ran out of ideas in 2009. They also don't even care enough now to have it make any sense.
> 
> E dumped Sloan because Dad wanted a pre-nup?
> 
> Mrs. Ari dumped him because he's obsessed with work?


It's just an approach for the new season.. they jumped three months until Vince got out of rehab. Surely all your questions will be answered in the next 7 episodes - what happened with Sloan? What happened with the Ari's? What happened with Johnny Banannas? Patience,grasshopper.



madscientist said:


> We don't actually know for sure what happened to E and Sloan: in addition to the prenup there was also the little issue of Eric grabbing her father's company via, apparently, hostile takeover.


It was her god-father Murray's company.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

netringer said:


> E dumped Sloan because Dad wanted a pre-nup?


It certainly seems to me that Sloan dumped Eric.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, this is like watching "Days of our Lives" now. What the hell happend to this show?!?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Sloan must have dumped him or he would have taken his things out of her place when they split up.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

All I know from the Stern show is that Dice Clay is going to be a reoccurring character this season. This show hooked us all in season 1. Anyone starting at season 5 or higher would have given up on it by now.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I also heard that (actor)


Spoiler



Bobby Flay


 is going to be on the show.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I also heard that (actor)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Post #9 in this thread seems to confirm that.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I also heard that (actor)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes... it's no big secret --- it's in all the trailers running on HBO this week for the next episode.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

BK89 said:


> Wow, this is like watching "Days of our Lives" now. What the hell happend to this show?!?


I watched last night and I have to say it was not very fun.

I know the whole getting out of rehab and everyone being so tense about not tempting Vince was the main story line. I know they had to explain a lot of what was going on the 3 months between episodes. And having the house catch on fire was a plot point that will help to drive the rest of the season and was necessary. But there wasn't a single moment where they were having so much fun that you wanted to trade places with them.

I always remember episodes had lots of moments where you wish you were in their shoes. Times where you said I wish I had that money, that toy, that access, that opportunity. Even when things were not going great, they managed to have fun. Even when they would trip and fall down they always managed to land on a good time. This was a bummer from beginning to end.

Even when Drama would get mad, you didn't laugh because HE was the one ruining everyone else's good time.

Wait...I take it back...there was 1 great "Entourage" moment. When Turtle was talking to the girl so turned on by his girlfriend in the add she offered a 3-way, that was funny. And the puppy dog look on his face when he told her she would be back in 2 weeks as he was being dragged away was great.

Soprano's would have sucky episodes where the plot only helped to drive the action in the episodes that followed, but were not satisfying on their own. That might be the case here. But to waste 1 of only 8 episodes left feels like they squandered 12.5% of my fun.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

nickels said:


> All I know from the Stern show is that Dice Clay is going to be a reoccurring character this season. This show hooked us all in season 1. Anyone starting at season 5 or higher would have given up on it by now.


*Great* Now THERE"S A Brilliant move.

Some people get obscurity for a reason, and that is a long time after it should have happened.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Knowing Flay was the boyfriend actually turned out to be a spoiler on the episode. Kinda ruined the whole waiter as a suspect aspect of it. 

I love how the show is mimicking real live with Dice Clay. In real life he really is hoping his shot on Entourage will revitalize his career. It will be interesting to see how this plays out on the show and outside of it. IMO Dice sold out his personality and tried to be a nice guy for TV back in the mid 90s as Andrew Clay, which ruined his career and "Dice man" persona forever to me. If you are going to be a character, be true to it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

nickels said:


> Knowing Flay was the boyfriend actually turned out to be a spoiler on the episode. Kinda ruined the whole waiter as a suspect aspect of it.
> 
> I love how the show is mimicking real live with Dice Clay. In real life he really is hoping his shot on Entourage will revitalize his career. It will be interesting to see how this plays out on the show and outside of it. IMO Dice sold out his personality and tried to be a nice guy for TV back in the mid 90s as Andrew Clay, which ruined his career and "Dice man" persona forever to me. If you are going to be a character, be true to it.


According to Lenny Bruce's Mom by way of Sam Kinison, Clay stole that whole rhyming bit from a comedian of Lenny's era. Like I said, put Clay back under the rock he was under.

I'm wondering if that episode was supposed to be funny. Everything was a rehash down to another Ari rave out to the staff and "It was a hit!" and "We can make the movie!"

How about that love note to Marky Mark on 60 Minutes? You'd think the guy could act all along.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

*This thread (and the two previous) are discussing the episode that aired on July 31, 2011. *

For those of us participating in this (or any full-season) thread, let's be courteous to the latecomers and post a notice like this anytime the discussion for the next episode begins.



nickels said:


> Knowing Flay was the boyfriend actually turned out to be a spoiler on the episode. Kinda ruined the whole waiter as a suspect aspect of it.
> 
> I love how the show is mimicking real live with Dice Clay. In real life he really is hoping his shot on Entourage will revitalize his career. It will be interesting to see how this plays out on the show and outside of it. IMO Dice sold out his personality and tried to be a nice guy for TV back in the mid 90s as Andrew Clay, which ruined his career and "Dice man" persona forever to me. If you are going to be a character, be true to it.


If that's what Clay is trying to accomplish by being on this show, his suggestion in this episode that he and Johnny holdout before the show has ever aired an episode is not going to make him very popular with Hollywood producers and casting agents. If I were him, and that's what the producers of this show wanted me to do, I'd ask them to change my character's name so I could act like I'm playing a part rather than playing myself.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

nickels said:


> Knowing Flay was the boyfriend actually turned out to be a spoiler on the episode. Kinda ruined the whole waiter as a suspect aspect of it.


I totally agree... I'm really pissed at HBO for including that in the previous week's previews. (or at least wish I hadn't seen it) I also really wished we found out the same time and way Ari found out... Or at least give us the chance to figure it out ourselves.

And there's no way IRL Ari could sabotage Flay's career over this without killing his own reputation.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> If that's what Clay is trying to accomplish by being on this show, his suggestion in this episode that he and Johnny holdout before the show has ever aired an episode is not going to make him very popular with Hollywood producers and casting agents. If I were him, and that's what the producers of this show wanted me to do, I'd ask them to change my character's name so I could act like I'm playing a part rather than playing myself.


Not to mention he better hurry up as this season is only 8 episodes, so 6 more left to reinvent himself.

I found if funny that last episode everyone was freaked out about Vince being around booze and this episode he's handing beers to everyone sitting around the table at the hotel suite.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I heard Dice on the Stern show last week. I just don't see him reviving his career. Seeing him on Entourage, I really don't see it. He just looks like a loser. That jean jacket with the sleeves torn off and all frayed. He quit smoking years ago, but still carries around a cigarette because that was part of his act. Maybe Dice will change my mind over the next 4 episodes, but I doubt it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...
> If that's what Clay is trying to accomplish by being on this show, his suggestion in this episode that he and Johnny holdout before the show has ever aired an episode is not going to make him very popular with Hollywood producers and casting agents. If I were him, and that's what the producers of this show wanted me to do, I'd ask them to change my character's name so I could act like I'm playing a part rather than playing myself.


They needed another plot point for Drama but we've seen this before - when Drama walked or was baited to get canned on "Two(Three?) Towns."


Spoiler



It looks in the preview that Drama has enough sense to not go along and Clay gets replaced.


What has me on the edge of my seat is when, when, when will Turtle hear from Alex.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I share everyone's frustration. Seriously? another 2 episodes of the E and Sloan relationship? with promise for more?

unless Sloan gets naked, get that damn story arc out of here.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I share everyone's frustration. Seriously? another 2 episodes of the E and Sloan relationship? with promise for more?
> 
> unless Sloan gets naked, get that damn story arc out of here.


I'd much rather have Sloan on screen than Ari's malnourished wife.

But realy, we don't need one troubled relationship plot point, let alone two, that don't involve Vince and groupies or porn stars.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

fmowry said:


> I'd much rather have Sloan on screen than Ari's malnourished wife.
> 
> But realy, we don't need one troubled relationship plot point, let alone two, that don't involve Vince and groupies or porn stars.


Three.
You're for Turtles and his girl.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Compared to the other guys has Drama ever had an actual relationship on the show?

I know there was the one girl he met in Cannes, but that was about 2 episodes only.

-smak-


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I seem to recall him dating some really fit girl when they were living at the old house...

EDIT: Wikipedia has a list of his on-show relationships...


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Whoa! I didn't see that coming. Who keeps a gun in their bathroom?

I have no idea where they're going with this. I can't imagine that Vince or Turtle will be implicated in any way, but I guess simply having his name associated with a mess like that would be bad news.

Stupid Dice and poor Johnny. I also hope Turtle will finally find a true success with the restaurant thing.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Whoa! is right! I didn't expect that either. I thought he'd just OD - well, not just - but, that the guys would have to call an ambulance to save him, kind of thing.

I don't understand why Turtle wants ALL of his money out of Avion. While all the rest of your money is starting a new business, have some money that's also 'making' money. Right?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MNoelH said:


> Whoa! I didn't see that coming. Who keeps a gun in their bathroom?
> 
> I have no idea where they're going with this. I can't imagine that Vince or Turtle will be implicated in any way, but I guess simply having his name associated with a mess like that would be bad news...


See...I saw that coming from a LONG way away. As soon as he said something about going in another room, I knew it was going to end up with a gun.

This show sucks when everybody is "down". I want to see the life/things I wish I had, not a soap opera.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Where's the T and A this season?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> Where's the T and A this season?


And the comedy?


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

fmowry said:


> I'd much rather have Sloan on screen than Ari's malnourished wife.
> 
> But realy, we don't need one troubled relationship plot point, let alone two, that don't involve Vince and groupies or porn stars.


Seriously, in episode 2 when Ari's wife walked into Ari's office, her arms were so thin it was gross. Anorexic thin, how is that attractive?


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

netringer said:


> What has me on the edge of my seat is when, when, when will Turtle hear from Alex.


This +1,000. And the scene with all six guys (including Andrew Dice Clay) walking down the street talking about E's relationship troubles and his feelings. Sure thats believable. I know when I think of Andrew Dice Clay, I think about asking him for relationship advice...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

BK89 said:


> And the scene with all six guys (including Andrew Dice Clay) walking down the street talking about E's relationship troubles and his feelings. Sure thats believable...


This show has become Sex & the City.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

robojerk said:


> This show has become Sex & the City.


but without the sex.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pmyers said:


> See...I saw that coming from a LONG way away. As soon as he said something about going in another room, I knew it was going to end up with a gun.


So did I.. it was fairly predictable that that guy was very unstable and not sober. As soon as I saw him in his bathrobe in his house, I was thinking "ok, where's the gun?"

And since Turtle kept saying "let's get out of here".. was a HUGE clue that something big was about to happen.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't see a difference between Dice and his replacement, but judging from Drama's reaction, they seem to think different. Dice is only person I can think of that I can say does a bad impression of himself.

But then, when I first heard Dice, I was in college... I guess 20 year old men weren't his target audience


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Was the Dice replacement Jamie Kennedy? I saw his name in the credits and thought the guy doing the voice was familiar. I actually thought he might be....what's his name...Tom Green? The guy who married Drew Barrymore.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

netringer said:


> What has me on the edge of my seat is when, when, when will Turtle hear from Alex.


I don't think they have the actress for the part anymore. Either she was filming something else, or there's another reason they weren't able to get her back this season.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Was the Dice replacement Jamie Kennedy? I saw his name in the credits and thought the guy doing the voice was familiar. I actually thought he might be....what's his name...Tom Green? The guy who married Drew Barrymore.


Jamie Kennedy was the Dice replacement.

Tom Green was in fact the guy who married Drew Barrymore, but he had nothing to do with this episode.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MNoelH said:


> Whoa! I didn't see that coming. Who keeps a gun in their bathroom?





SoBelle0 said:


> Whoa! is right! I didn't expect that either. I thought he'd just OD - well, not just - but, that the guys would have to call an ambulance to save him, kind of thing.





pmyers said:


> See...I saw that coming from a LONG way away. As soon as he said something about going in another room, I knew it was going to end up with a gun.





Hank said:


> So did I.. it was fairly predictable that that guy was very unstable and not sober. As soon as I saw him in his bathrobe in his house, I was thinking "ok, where's the gun?"
> 
> And since Turtle kept saying "let's get out of here".. was a HUGE clue that something big was about to happen.


I saw it coming, too. It was obvious with his "I left everybody down..." rant.



MNoelH said:


> I have no idea where they're going with this. I can't imagine that Vince or Turtle will be implicated in any way, but I guess simply having his name associated with a mess like that would be bad news.


It was in the previews...


Spoiler



The cops will make Vince and Turtle undergo drug tests, and Vince smoked a Jay, which menas he violated his probation.

Soo we have..."Oh, man! Now we can't make the movie!'





MNoelH said:


> Stupid Dice and poor Johnny. I also hope Turtle will finally find a true success with the restaurant thing.


In the credits it was Jamie Kennedy doing the crappy Dice impersonation. I thought they had hinted that they'll hire some more well-known and formitable guy as a sub for Dice. Maybe next week they'll replace Jamie.

Dan Castellenetta makes $650,000 per episode? Wow. That's like Johnny Depp movie star money. I know that the Simpson's cast did stage at least one work action - as did the Futurama cast. It must have paid off. I knew Dan from the nieghborhood and one he was the cast star of his Second City run.



SoBelle0 said:


> I don't understand why Turtle wants ALL of his money out of Avion. While all the rest of your money is starting a new business, have some money that's also 'making' money. Right?


When Mark Cuban says, "What do you need?" Tell him!...but maybe Turtle didn't want to get shafted again.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

What's with all the scenes in "Previously on _Entourage_"? They showed Turtle getting kicked out of Avion and they showed Dice quitting (and did they have a scene with Sloan saying she's leaving?) but AFAIK, none of these events were even vaguely referenced in this episode...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> What's with all the scenes in "Previously on _Entourage_"? They showed Turtle getting kicked out of Avion and they showed Dice quitting (and did they have a scene with Sloan saying she's leaving?) but AFAIK, none of these events were even vaguely referenced in this episode...


I agree.. they've done that that last few eps... it's getting *really* annoying.

They're also including several clips in the previews that never make it to the actual episodes. Frustrating.

And nothing at all in this ep about Johnny Bananas. An entire episode dedicated to Vince faking a piss test? A waste of very valuable and limited time left for the series. I give it a C-.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It's too bad Ari screwed things up with Dana; she'd be a much better companion for him than that she-devil shrew of an ex-wife.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hank said:


> An entire episode dedicated to Vince faking a piss test? A waste of very valuable and limited time left for the series. I give it a C-.


I thought this was a nice change of pace, they could go back to spending the entire episode talking about E's relationship problems if you want?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Why was Scott Caan saying "hello" with a Scarface accent into the fake penis like it was a telephone?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

at least it all worked out for them and they "won". I'm sick of the downers.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> ...And nothing at all in this ep about Johnny Bananas. An entire episode dedicated to Vince faking a piss test? A waste of very valuable and limited time left for the series. I give it a C-.


Nah. It let them have the scene in john with Vince's "wang" hanging out of his pants. You _gotta know_ they had some fun with that on the outtakes.

My theory, and I ain't looking, these last two episodes had different writers and they're so blase they didn't make any effort to match the story line...except they tacked on the end of last ep and began the current ep with the suicide.

Was Ari talking Dana to Flay's supposed to be funny? Once again.....


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> Was Ari talking Dana to Flay's supposed to be funny? Once again.....


And did he really expect to get a "good" meal from Flay after their encounter?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> And did he really expect to get a "good" meal from Flay after their encounter?


"That's a special creme sauce just for you, Ari."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> at least it all worked out for them and they "won". I'm sick of the downers.


I hope that was supposed to be sarcasm. All Entourage is is a series of episodes where everything eventually comes up roses for Vince and the gang.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> everything eventually comes *streets ahead* for Vince and the gang.


FTFY


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Just because I'm sure I'm not the only one: Streets Ahead


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Hank said:


> Just because I'm sure I'm not the only one: Streets Ahead


You might be...

"If you have to ask, you're streets behind." LOL


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I hope that was supposed to be sarcasm. All Entourage is is a series of episodes where everything eventually comes up roses for Vince and the gang.


not really. That used to be the case but especially last season they were on a huge downward spiral. I like to see them "win" and having the great time I imagine I would be having if I was in their spot.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I like to see them "win" and having the great time I imagine I would be having if I was in their spot.


Passing around a fake penis. Ah, great times indeed!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> You might be...
> 
> "If you have to ask, you're streets behind." LOL


Not everyone watches "Community", so I'm OK with that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Passing around a fake penis. Ah, great times indeed!


I didn't mean that particular spot  I meant living their life.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Not everyone watches "Community", so I'm OK with that.


It's actually a little more complicated than that. Someone sent a tweet to Community showrunner Dan Harmon telling him that Modern Family was "streets ahead" of Community. Dan started making fun of the phrase in various tweets that he sent out, and then a few weeks later, the phrase popped up in an episode of the show.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's actually a little more complicated than that. Someone sent a tweet to Community showrunner Dan Harmon telling him that Modern Family was "streets ahead" of Community. Dan started making fun of the phrase in various tweets that he sent out, and then a few weeks later, the phrase popped up in an episode of the show.


Sorry, I'll rephrase my original comment:

Not everyone watches "Community", or follows the producers' or writers' tweets, so I'm OK with that.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Hank said:


> Sorry, I'll rephrase my original comment:
> 
> Not everyone watches "Community", or follows the producers' or writers' tweets, so I'm OK with that.


Old fogey!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Hank said:


> Sorry, I'll rephrase my original comment:
> 
> Not everyone watches "Community", or follows the producers' or writers' tweets, so I'm OK with that.


As long as you tell yourself that and believe it, you certainly are.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I wasn't planning on derailing this thread. That's a streets behind thing to do.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Scott Caan acts with his Dad's body language.

Beverly DeAngelo should sue her plastic surgeon.








and why is Babs still a partner after Ari bought out Terrence's agency?

E has nothing to apologize for.

Why does Dice wear his jacket _inside_ his own apartment?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I was hoping there would be more this season. So far I have been dissappointed. Not sure why but something is missing that was in the first few seasons. They no longer seem to be a group of close friends.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm really not liking the Drama/Dice storyline. Wish they'd wrap that up quickly. Instead, it looks like they're doubling down on it. Also, I thought we were finally done with E and Sloane, but no.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

As soon as the the chick in red showed up in the office, it was clear that E was going to hook up with her.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

The show that once was.

Sigh.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

When Vince gets turned down and the only boobs you see are due to Turtle playing on a website you know this show has lost its luster.

Also, I kind of like Ari with Dana.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Each week I don't think the show can get any worse but they writers manage to top themselves. I am only watching now to see how it wraps up. I just can not believe how bad things have gotten. Thank god I could not afford HBO last summer and missed that season.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nickels said:


> When Vince gets turned down and the only boobs you see are due to Turtle playing on a website you know this show has lost its luster.


Especially when Eve Myles (the actress playing the reporter) has done nudity before. 



> Also, I kind of like Ari with Dana.


I think they're GREAT together. She's so much better for him than that next tuesday of a wife he got stuck with.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Especially when Eve Myles (the actress playing the reporter) has done nudity before.


I think you meant Alice Eve.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think you meant Alice Eve.


Yes, you are absolutely correct. I got my Eve's mixed up. 

Maybe it was my subconscious telling me that I had hoped Eve Myles had done nudity before.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> As soon as the the chick in red showed up in the office, it was clear that E was going to hook up with her.


Didja notice that every Hollywood office comes with the backside of a young girl in pants standing just outside your window? Ari had one behind the conference room and even E has one outside of his.

Think the directors are as bored to tears with this show as we are?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Melissa!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The girl that was Sloans mother in law use to play Mistress Heather on CSI. I loved her on that show. Glad to see her again.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Too many sub plots this season and it ruins the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jilter said:


> The show that once was.
> 
> Sigh.


:up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> The girl that was Sloans mother in law use to play Mistress Heather on CSI. I loved her on that show. Glad to see her again.


She was a series regular on The O.C. That's probably her most notable credit.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Tracy said:


> Melissa!


caught that too. is that the first time her name was uttered?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yes... they made a big deal of it on the facebook page.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> She was a series regular on The O.C. That's probably her most notable credit.


She's currently a regular on "Nikita". Every time I see her on that show, I still just see Julie Cooper.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not trying to derail the thread, but once again I got the actress confused.
I still say they're doppelgangers

Melinda Clark


Polly Walker


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Not seeing it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Some people are on entourage playing "himself" or "herself," while others are playing a character who has the same name as the actor. Is there any line or definition, or is that just an actor preference.

Melinda Clarke is playing "Melinda Clarke." Andrew Dice Clay is playing "Himself." Jamie-Lynn Sigler played "Jamie-Lynn Sigler." Bobby Flay is playing "Himself."

This is from IMDB. Maybe it's not official.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> Some people are on entourage playing "himself" or "herself," while others are playing a character who has the same name as the actor. Is there any line or definition, or is that just an actor preference.
> 
> Melinda Clarke is playing "Melinda Clarke." Andrew Dice Clay is playing "Himself." Jamie-Lynn Sigler played "Jamie-Lynn Sigler." Bobby Flay is playing "Himself."
> 
> This is from IMDB. Maybe it's not official.


There's no formal definition, as in something that's enforced by SAG or anything like that, but in general "himself" means that they're not really acting, while "character with same name" means that they are not portraying their real self. It's a style choice made by the producers and/or actor.

I vaguely recall reading an interview with Neil Patrick Harris where he said he had made a point of making sure his Harold & Kumar credit was "Neil Patrick Harris" rather than "Himself", for those reasons.

I wouldn't necessarily trust IMDB, since that's basically just a wiki, right? Look at the end credits on the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

aindik said:


> Some people are on entourage playing "himself" or "herself," while others are playing a character who has the same name as the actor. Is there any line or definition, or is that just an actor preference.
> 
> Melinda Clarke is playing "Melinda Clarke." Andrew Dice Clay is playing "Himself." Jamie-Lynn Sigler played "Jamie-Lynn Sigler." Bobby Flay is playing "Himself."
> 
> This is from IMDB. Maybe it's not official.


Isn't Bobby Flay married IRL?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

And not just to anyone, but to the beautiful Stephanie March.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

aindik said:


> Some people are on entourage playing "himself" or "herself," while others are playing a character who has the same name as the actor. Is there any line or definition, or is that just an actor preference.
> 
> Melinda Clarke is playing "Melinda Clarke." Andrew Dice Clay is playing "Himself." Jamie-Lynn Sigler played "Jamie-Lynn Sigler." Bobby Flay is playing "Himself."
> 
> This is from IMDB. Maybe it's not official.


Of those 4, it seems like the backstory for Dice & JLS have been changed the least, except for obviously who Dice's manager is, and what shows he may or may not be on.

Melinda Clarke & Bobby Flay are only on the show because of who they're sleeping with on the show, which seems to exist in a world where they aren't married to who they are married to in real life.

If I were doing it, Dice & JLS would be "themself", and the other two would be "Melinda Clarke" and "Bobby Flay"

-smak-


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Others who have played a character with their name, rather than him/herself:
Sasha Grey
Mandy Moore
Edward Burns
James Cameron
Mark Wahlberg (!)
Bob Saget
Anna Farris
Gary Busey


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

smak said:


> ...If I were doing it, Dice & JLS would be "themself", and the other two would be "Melinda Clarke" and "Bobby Flay"
> 
> -smak-


Yeah...that's how I figured it would be too. If you are playing yourself with all other aspects of your character/life accurate then I would think it would be "themself".

If you are playing yourself but some aspects of your character/life are not accurate (Like Flay not being married on the show) then I would think it would be playing "Bobby Flay".


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

aindik said:


> Others who have played a character with their name, rather than him/herself:
> Sasha Grey
> Mandy Moore
> Edward Burns
> ...


Every single one of those should be themselves.

Unless of course in real life Bob Saget is a celibate church goer who never swears.

-smak-


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Well, only one episode left and the lack of participation in this thread pretty much sums it up for me. It is a good thing it is a short season. I am not sure I would have made it through a 13 episode season of this, even though I am just watching for the fact it is ending. At this point, I am not sure even the closure matters that much.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm rooting for the divorce lawyers at this point!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I knew it was a short season but I didn't realize the season finale was the next episode, kind of happy about it.

I can kind of guess where each character is going to have their own finale/goodbye.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Personally I keep hoping they kill off E. That storyline is so tired. What worries me is that everything went so good on the second to last episode. Knowing this shows roller-coaster formula so well, it seems we are in for some bad times in the finale.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I forget where, but I've totally seen the "no, I didn't sell my shares when you told me to, and in fact I bought yours, too...so now we're both rich" .. I saw that coming 10 minutes away.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Hank said:


> I forget where, but I've totally seen the "no, I didn't sell my shares when you told me to, and in fact I bought yours, too...so now we're both rich" .. I saw that coming 10 minutes away.


You know, I didn't see it coming at all. And I totally should have. I wonder if it is just so obvious of a plot trick that my brain didn't even register it as a possibility.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

nickels said:


> (...) it seems we are in for some bad times in the finale.


I'm expecting that they end things on a high note, at least for most of the characters. No one wants the series finale to be a big downer...


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I'm expecting that they end things on a high note, at least for most of the characters. No one wants the series finale to be a big downer...


They are working on a movie.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lloyed has/had a big staff!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Lloyed has/had a big staff!


I didn't think about this. Wasn't Lloyed just made an agent last season? Now this season, he's the head of the TV division?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think he's been an agent for a while since he stopped being Ari's secretary. He's been after the TV position for a while.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hank said:


> I think he's been an agent for a while since he stopped being Ari's secretary.


He quit to become an agent for a competing firm. Ari bought the competing firm later and realized he was holding Lloyd back and kept him as an agent.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

It really doesn't seem like they can wrap things up in just one more episode. Will certainly feel rushed. I guess I would predict:

Ari and his wife reconcile after he gives a heartfelt speech to her.
Vince and the British chick start a relationship and it is clear that she is "the one".
Turtle's restaurant launches successfully (very rushed!)
E and Sloane elope and will raise their baby together.
Johnny Bananas debuts with incredible ratings and Drama gets mobbed by girls when he goes out.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I agree with all of that... except what's left for the movie(s)?

With $4mil in the bank, I'm not sure if Turtle would be motivated enough to continue with the restaurant idea. 

With $15mil in the bank, I'm not sure Vince would be THAT motivated to find another movie, besides Drama's "Miner" story.

Johnny Bananas will be a hit, as you said.

E? Eh, I'm not sure I care enough about him.. he'll quit his business, and mooch off of Slone, Vince, Turtle, and Drama or just end up managing all of them as they philander around the world.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought this episode sucked. Hopefully the finale will be good, but I don't have high hopes. The fact that they've already announced they're working on a movie kind of undermines everything that happens.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Tracy said:


> Ari and his wife reconcile after he gives a heartfelt speech to her.
> Vince and the British chick start a relationship and it is clear that she is "the one".
> Turtle's restaurant launches successfully (very rushed!)
> E and Sloane elope and will raise their baby together.
> Johnny Bananas debuts with incredible ratings and Drama gets mobbed by girls when he goes out.



Unless she just caves in, or Ari quits working and does some amazing seduction, I can't see them getting back together
I can't see why Vince is so drawn to the british chick. If that's how they want to end it, whatevah.
RE: Turtle: Yawn, bring back Jamie-Lynn Sigler
I can't see how Eric plans to undo the mess he made with Sloan. I sense bad writing here and with Ari's ramance
I can see the movie Vince, Billy, and Drama also somehow sweeping the Golden Globes or something.



Hank said:


> I agree with all of that... except what's left for the movie(s)?
> 
> With $4mil in the bank, I'm not sure if Turtle would be motivated enough to continue with the restaurant idea.
> 
> ...


I can't see how $15mil would mean that much to Vince. Wasn't he at one point making over $100mil per movie.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robojerk said:


> Unless she just caves in, or Ari quits working and does some amazing seduction, I can't see them getting back together
> I can't see why Vince is so drawn to the british chick. If that's how they want to end it, whatevah.
> RE: Turtle: Yawn, bring back Jamie-Lynn Sigler
> I can't see how Eric plans to undo the mess he made with Sloan. I sense bad writing here and with Ari's ramance
> ...


I think that was just Aquaman. Has there been a blockbuster since? I don't think so.

I also think Vince is tired of show-biz.. and wants to go do something different.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I can't see how $15mil would mean that much to Vince. Wasn't he at one point making over $100mil per movie.


Vince starred in Aquaman, which, at the time, had the highest-grossing opening weekend of all time, at around $115 million. But that was ticket sales for the movie, not the amount Vince was being paid. I don't think we've ever been privy to how much he makes, but given the spotty track record of his movies, I doubt he'd make more than a few million per movie, unless he got points on the back end.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I caught a part of an interview with Kevin Connolly Monday. They asked about the finale.



Spoiler



He said that they were teeing it up for a movie, which he hoped that he might direct. No deals made yet.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I can't see how $15mil would mean that much to Vince. Wasn't he at one point making over $100mil per movie.


Nobody has that kind of quote. I think $20mil is the general neighborhood for a top-tier A+-list marquee name.

Now, if you get points (on the gross, not monkey points), then _maybe_ you can make $100M on a blockbuster; but for someone like Vince, he was probably getting around $10M upfront at the peak of his career.


----------



## RockJock (Apr 6, 2000)

I might have wanted to see an Entourage movie at the end of last season. After they sucked the fun, funny and nudity out of this show and castrated Ari, why would anyone want to see a movie version now?

The show shouldn't keep talking about and making fun of "Lifetime" movies when they keep flirting with being one themselves.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

RockJock said:


> The show shouldn't keep talking about and making fun of "Lifetime" movies when they keep flirting with being one themselves.


Heh... that's a good one. 

Really does sum up this season in a nutshell.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

busyba said:


> Really does sum up this season in a nutshell.


Or the past 3. Geez I can't even remember when I last liked this show. Only reason I stuck around is it's a half hour and on HBO.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

busyba said:


> Nobody has that kind of quote. I think $20mil is the general neighborhood for a top-tier A+-list marquee name.
> 
> Now, if you get points (on the gross, not monkey points), then _maybe_ you can make $100M on a blockbuster; but for someone like Vince, he was probably getting around $10M upfront at the peak of his career.


Funny this should come up - this is on HBO's site today:
*Vince's Paydays*
http://www.hbo.com/entourage/episod...deo/vinces-paydays?autoplay=true&cmpid=ABC124


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting. Does that mean he didn't make a dime off Medellin?

And how, as a complete unknown, did he get $2 million and $4 million for his first two movies, even before he became well known due to Queens Blvd.?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting. Does that mean he didn't make a dime off Medellin?
> 
> And how, as a complete unknown, did he get $2 million and $4 million for his first two movies, even before he became well known due to Queens Blvd.?


I think he was known before Queens Blvd.

Didn't they produce Medellin and all lose money on it?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

RockJock said:


> I might have wanted to see an Entourage movie at the end of last season. After they sucked the fun, funny *and nudity* out of this show....


I knew something seemed off about this season. I just couldn't quite place it


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jschuur said:


> I knew something seemed off about this season. I just couldn't quite place it


Yah, when that N doesn't come up before the episode airs, I think we all make a giant sigh.

-smak-


----------



## ericwills85 (Sep 8, 2011)

This is awesome Show


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

ericwills85 said:


> This is awesome Show


All your base are belong to us


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

kdelande said:


> All your base are belong to us


As soon will all his spam no doubt.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I forget where, but I've totally seen the "no, I didn't sell my shares when you told me to, and in fact I bought yours, too...so now we're both rich" .. I saw that coming 10 minutes away.


I didn't see that one coming. It was a fairy godmother moment.

"You mean Turtle is a millionaire?"

_*gagggg*_



Amnesia said:


> I'm expecting that they end things on a high note, at least for most of the characters. No one wants the series finale to be a big downer...





robojerk said:


> ...I can kind of guess where each character is going to have their own finale/goodbye.


Yep. Vince bags Sophia...and Marty Scorsese stars Vince in his next boffo mob movie.
Johnny Drama and Billy Walsh have two hits, Johnny Bananas and the TV movie, and Drama has a career renaissance.
Turtle's restaurant is packed.
E. marries Sloan with no prenup and we can see from the previews that Alex the Droog will threaten his life.
The reformed and chastised Ari gets his wife and family back, by promising to stop making work his #1 priority, and of course, he's lying.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> E. marries Sloan with no prenup and we can see from the previews that Alex the Droog will threaten his life.


Alex the Droog? I get the reference, but I don't get how it fits into the show? Are you talking about E's business partner because E flipped off Galecki?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I have a feeling that the last episode will be like the first -- where they jumped ahead 9 months while Vince was in rehab... in order to see the resolution of everyone: Ari+Mrs. Ari; Drama, Dice and Johnny Bananas; Turtle's restaurant (if it happens); Vince, his TV movie, and Sophia; and E, Sloan, and little e.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

ericwills85 said:


> This is awesome Show


You seem like an intelligent person. Do you know of a good place for me to buy shoes for cheap?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> Alex the Droog? I get the reference, but I don't get how it fits into the show? Are you talking about E's business partner because E flipped off Galecki?


Dude. Terrence is Alex.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Hank said:


> I have a feeling that the last episode will be like the first -- where they jumped ahead 9 months while Vince was in rehab... in order to see the resolution of everyone: Ari+Mrs. Ari; Drama, Dice and Johnny Bananas; Turtle's restaurant (if it happens); Vince, his TV movie, and Sophia; and E, Sloan, and little e.


I think this is a possibility.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> Dude. Terrence is Alex.


Right -- I forgot about that! duh!


----------

